# Lost vape Thelema /Smok Thallo



## Spongebob (8/12/20)

Anyone have experience with the above wanna treat myself with a xmas gift and quite like the look of it but heard some rumbles about it , basically looking for a podmod similar to aegis boost? 

Waned the boost pro kit but not released here yet 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Muchis (8/12/20)

Do you perhaps mean the lost vape Thelma or the smok thallo s?

Sent from my POCO F2 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob (8/12/20)

Muchis said:


> Do you perhaps mean the lost vape Thelma or the smok thalli s?
> 
> Sent from my POCO F2 Pro using Tapatalk


Thanks, corrected 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stranger (10/12/20)

Have a look at this too, might suit you

https://www.vapeking.co.za/rincoe-manto-max-228w-triple-system-pod-kit.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP (10/12/20)

I'm using the Thelema currently and very happy with it.. 

Look at this review from @Timwis https://www.ecigssa.co.za/lost-vape-thelema-pod-mod-kit-review.t69400/#post-884428


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/12/20)

Im not a fan of Smok and steer clear of the brand


----------



## Spongebob (10/12/20)

Stranger said:


> Have a look at this too, might suit you
> 
> https://www.vapeking.co.za/rincoe-manto-max-228w-triple-system-pod-kit.html


Thanks buddy but not a fan of dual battery? The lighter the better

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob (10/12/20)

KarlDP said:


> I'm using the Thelema currently and very happy with it..
> 
> Look at this review from @Timwis https://www.ecigssa.co.za/lost-vape-thelema-pod-mod-kit-review.t69400/#post-884428


For some reason i dislike the user interface of lost vape products? Seems so overly simplistic? That's about all that put me off from ordering it? 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob (10/12/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Im not a fan of Smok and steer clear of the brand


Me too, but the scar p3 caught my eye  and in the interim I have ordered the innokon kroma z 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk


----------



## adriaanh (10/12/20)

We're you ordering the Kroma Z from?


----------



## Spongebob (10/12/20)

Custom cloudz were the only one's with stock 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob (10/12/20)

adriaanh said:


> We're you ordering the Kroma Z from?


Apologies should have tagged you 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (10/12/20)

Spongebob said:


> Custom cloudz were the only one's with stock
> 
> Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk


Im also so keen to order but the problem I'm having is who am i gonna get my coils from, thats the biggest issue with commercial coils, do you know if the device supports other coils?


----------



## Spongebob (10/12/20)

Jengz said:


> Im also so keen to order but the problem I'm having is who am i gonna get my coils from, thats the biggest issue with commercial coils, do you know if the device supports other coils?


Yeah i really like the look of it and they stock coils as well  over the seas there is already a 510 adapter and rba as well, so should be landing here soon 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob (10/12/20)

It seems they will soon run out of stock  luckily mine and extra coils should reach me tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jengz (10/12/20)

Spongebob said:


> Yeah i really like the look of it and they stock coils as well  over the seas there is already a 510 adapter and rba as well, so should be landing here soon
> 
> Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk


But they only have the 0.3 ohm coils in stock, I'm in need of mtl goodness


----------



## Spongebob (10/12/20)

Jengz said:


> But they only have the 0.3 ohm coils in stock, I'm in need of mtl goodness


If I remember correctly you get mtl in the initial pack? 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob (10/12/20)

Word to the wise, the scar uses normal rpm coils 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob (16/12/20)

Jengz said:


> But they only have the 0.3 ohm coils in stock, I'm in need of mtl goodness


Just noticed now, the Z coils are actually the same as the Zlide, Zenith coils  just renamed the vape guy had but sold out

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

